# mosquitos....



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

already seeing tons of the little buggars...mosquitos.....time to get the dogs on heartguard soon.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Great advice, Thanks!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's Ivermec time!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Mine are on it year round


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve Shaver said:


> Mine are on it year round


+1 Steve! For what it costs why wouldn't you keep them on it year round? One trip to the vet for an issue can buy a whole year or more supply!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree it doesn't hurt to have your animals on it year round. Why take the chance? Besides, it's cheap and easy to do. My dogs get a 1/2 cc of Ivomax every month with a puppy treat.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Just dosed mine this morning. I do 1/10th cc per 20lbs.


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Question! Tex, I see you posted you give your dog Ivermec, Is that like Ivermectin that I give to my horse? If so would you give me more info, I give my dogs heart guard every month, but would love to find a cheaper alternative, especially if it deworms and protects against heart worm, thanks!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Ivomec for for Cattle/Swine 1% solution.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Regardless of which one you use be sure to have them tested first or the medicine can make it worse and the Ivomec reportedly is not for the herding breeds.


----------

